# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Έχει σταματήσει η ζωή μου και ασχολούμαι όλη μέρα με τους θορύβους των γειτόνων!

## Αγχωμένη

Καλησπέρα. Αρχικά είχα γράψει ένα τεράστιο σεντόνι για ξανα γράφω πιο περιληπτικά.
ΜΕτακομίσαμε πριν 2 μήνες σε νέο σπίτι. Πάνω κάτω και δίπλα έχουμε γείτονες οι οποίοι είναι όλοι φασαριόζοι! Μάθανε να ζούνε έτσι! Χτυπάνε όλη μέρα, ασταμάτητα, μεσημέρια και ξημερώματα ντουλάπια, συρτάρια, πετάνε πράγματα, βάζουν σκούπα. ΑΠο τη 2η μέρα κατάλαβα τι πόλεμος γίνεται αφού με ξυπνούσαν κάθε βράδυ, ξημερώματα οι δίπλα. ΜΕ ξυπνούσαν οι δυνατοί κρότοι, ντουλάπια συρτάρια ακόμη και τα παπούτσια που τα πετούσαν με δύναμη στο πάτωμα πριν τα φορέσουν. Αυτό είδα πως συνεχιζόταν για μέρες. ΟΙ απο πάνω ασταμάτητα κάνανε τον κόσμο άνω κάτω, σέρναν έπιπλα, καρέκλες, χτυπούσαν τα πατώματα, περπατούσαν με τακούνια. ΚΑτάλαβα πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν μετά απο 10 ημέρες διαπίστωσα πως δεν κοιμήθηκα κανένα βράδυ συνεχομενα αλλά διακοπτόμενα, ξυπνούσα με πολλά νεύρα! Το αδιανόητο ήταν πως ακουγόταν θόρυβοι και απο τον πρώτο που πρόσφατα το κατάλαβα. Άκουσα σκούπα μεσημεριάτικα και νόμιζα ήταν απο πάνω. Βγήκα και κατέβηκα στον πρώτο και άκουσα τη σκούπα.
Κάθομαι και στήνω αυτό μόλις ακούσω θόρυβο! Ακόμη και σε στιγμές ηρεμίας δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ αλλά περιμένω τον επόμενο θόρυβο! Έίχα πει στις αρχές τους πάνω και διορθώθηκαν για λίγο καιρό αλλά τώρα ξανα άρχισαν τα ίδια. Εϊπα και τους δίπλα, δεν μίλησαν καλά, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα δεν μας ξανα ενόχλησαν! Η ζωή μου εδώ και δυο μήνες έχει γίνει ένα μαρτύριο! Εκτός του ότι δεν κοιμάμαι δεν ε΄χω όρεξη για τίποτα. Δεν μαγειρεύω, δεν τακτοποιώ, δεν καθαρίζω! Ασχολούμαι όλη μέρα με τους θορύβους προσπαθώντας να τους αναλύσω, και δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω καθώς απο στιγμή σε στιγμή ξέρω πως θα ακούσω τον επόμενο! Έχασα 10 κιλά! Δεν τρώω! Όποτε κάθομαι μεσημέρι μου κόβεται η όρεξη αφού ακούω μπαμ μπουμ δυνατά και παρατάω το φαγητό στη μέση!
Ο σύζυγος τους ακούει τους θορύβους, συμφωνεί πως είναι απαράδκετη η κατάστασηκαι δεν σέβονται τίποτα, αλλλά με΄χρι εκεί. Δεν τον επηρεάζει. ΕΜένα με έχει ρίξει πολύ και μου έχει χαλάσει τη ποιότητα της ζωής μου!
Είμαι άνεργη και όλη μέρα σπίτι και αυτό επιβαρύνει πολύ περισσότερο πσιτεύω την κατάσταση! Πριν ζούσαμε σε ρετιρέ για χρόνια και είχαμε ησυχία. Ξεκινήσαμε ήδη να ψάχνουμε για άλλο σπίτι αλλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα! ΚΑι μέχρι να βρούμε τι θα κάνω; Πως θα ζήσω;
Φοβάμαι μέχρι και να συνευρεθώ με τον σύζυγό μου, αφού όταν πρωτοήρθαμε, πάνω σε εκείνες τις στιγμές άκουγα δυνατά μπαμ, μπουμ γκραν γκρουν. ΚΑι δεν είναι μια φορά, είναι συνεχόμενο! Δεν υπήρχε μέρα να ήταν ήσυχα! Είτε απο πάνω ειτε απο κάτω γινόταν χαμός!
Δε ξέρω τι να κάνω. Φοβόμασταν μην μας πουν τους περίεργους της γειτονιάς αν πάω να πω και τους κάτω! ΑΠο αυτούς πλέον είναι πια το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα καθώς και αυτή τη στιγμή που σας γράφω, ξημερώματα, σέρνουν τις καρέκλες στη κουζίνα και χτυπάνε τις κατσαρόλες με δύναμη στον πάγκο, πλένει το μπάνιο τα βράδια και βάζει σκούπα!
Ή εγώ ειμαι το ψυχάκι ή αυτοί δεν έχουν τσίπα επάνω τους!
Πλέον έχει γίνει ψύχωση! Ακόμη και όταν δεν με ξυπνάνε οι θόρυβοι, ξυπνάω μόνη μου γιατί ξέρω ότι εκείνη την ώρα κοπανάνε, ή ξυπνάνε αυτοί!
Ο σύζυγος μου λέει πως είναι και αυτοί τελείως κάφροι, αλλά κι εγώ υπερβολική που με έχει επηρεάσει σε αυτό το βαθμό. ΝΑ καταλάβετε, νευριάζω ακόμη και όταν είναι 16:00 και βάζουν σκούπα ενώ είμαι ξύπνια, μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν σέβονται τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας!
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Και να φύγω απο εδώ ποιος ξέρει τι γειτνονες θα έχω εκεί; Θα είναι το ίδιο; Πως μπορώ να το ξέρω; Και ρετιρέ να είναι.
Έχω αρρωστήσει. Δεν μπορώ άλλο. Δεν συζητάμε τίποτα άλλο σπίτι παρα μόνο αυτό! Έχω σταματήσει πλέον να ψάχνω και για δουλειά! Θεωρώ πια σημαντικότερο να λύσω το θέμα των θορύβων και να ζήσω ήρεμα στο σπίτι μου!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ΑΠο τη 2η μέρα κατάλαβα τι πόλεμος γίνεται αφού με ξυπνούσαν κάθε βράδυ, ξημερώματα οι δίπλα





> Έχω αρρωστήσει. Δεν μπορώ άλλο.


ναι σωστα καταλαβες αυτο λεγεται πολεμος νευρων για την ωρα θα χρειαστεις μερικες θορακισεις οπως οτοασπιδες πχ και στη συνεχεια μαλον θα σου εξηγισω περισσοτερα αν ασχοληθεις με αυτο...ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα σημερα παντως... πρεπει να σαι πιο αναισθητος απο ποτε για να τα βγαλεις περα....

----------


## Magdalinx

Οι θορυβώδεις ζωές των γειτόνων σου σίγουρα συνιστούν ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα για σένα που αναζητάς ασφάλεια και ησυχία στο σπίτι σου όμως η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν πρέπει να αφήνεις κάτι τέτοιο να σου καταστρέφει και τη ζωή, ούτε τη σχέση σου. Επίσης, θεωρώ πως πέρα από τη διακριτικότητα των γειτόνων και η ηχομόνωση μιας πολυκατοικίας παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο. 
Αν αυτή τη στιγμή ακόμη δεν έχεις βρει σπιτι προσπάθησε να την παλέψεις με κάποιους τρόπους. Το να παραιτείσαι και να είσαι μονίμως ανήσυχη εκνευρισμένη και θυμωμένη δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα.. Αγόρασε ωτοασπίδες αρχικά και επίσης μην περνάς όλη τη μέρα στο σπίτι.. Προσπάθησε να έχεις και άλλα ερεθίσματα στην καθημερινότητά σου θετικά για να πιαστείς. Αλλιώς θα πέσεις κυριολεκτκά στην κατάθλιψη. Φυσικά να ψάχνεις για σπίτι παράλληλα και μπορείς να καλέσεις την αστυνομία τουλάχιστον για να διεκδικήσεις το δικαίωμα σου για ηρεμία τις ώρες της κοινής ησυχίας.
Οπως και να έχει, είναι μια προσωρινή κατάσταση, εφόσον έχετε σκοπό να μετακομίσετε σύντομα επομένως το να πάθεις κατάθλιψη γι αυτό είναι μόνο αυτοκαταστοφή.

----------


## Αγχωμένη

*αλεξανδρος_77*

Ωτοασπίδες έχω πάρει απο την αρχή τις φοράω μονίμως και πλέον έχουν ερεθιστεί τα αφτιά μου και πονάνε. Δεν απορροφούν τους κτυπογενείς ήχους αλλά μόνο τους αερογενείς, δλδ φωνές, τηλεοράσεις, ομιλίες κλπ, σε χτυπήματα ντουλαπιών τακούνια κλπ δεν κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα και έχω δοκιμάσει ήδη διάφορες! Για πες μου λοιπόν ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα που λες;

*Magdalinx*
Ωτοασπίδες όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω, ήταν το πρώτο που έκανα αλλά με πονάνε πια τα αφτιά μου! Το θέμα είναι πως κάναμε χρόνια να βρούμε αυτό το σπίτι καθώς δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εκεί έξω, ή είναι όλα πανάκριβα ή δεν έχουν θέρμανση, έχουν πετρέλαιο κλπ. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα βρούμε τόσο εύκολα. Αφού ο σύζυγος μου λέει πως μέχρι να βρούμε τι θα κάνω είναι το θέμα, παίζει να έχω συνηθίσει κιόλας αφού αρρωστήσω πρώτα. Η μάνα μου μου είπε όταν νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να πηγαίνω να κοιμάμαι στο παλιό μου δωμάτιο στο πατρικό! Ναι, έχω φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο!
Το θέμα μου είναι πως ακόμη και σήμερα, απο τη στιγμή που ξύπνησα, υπάρχει απόλυτη ησυχία, επειδή λείπουν μάλλον, αλλά έχω ένα άγχος και μια κατήφεια καθώς περιμένω το μεσημέρι που ξέρω πως θα ξανα αρχίσουν τη φασαρία μέχρι το βράδυ. Δεν χαίρομαι δηλαδή τις στιγμές ησυχίας, παρα μόνο περιμένω τη στιγμή που θα ξανα χτυπήσουν!
ΑΝ φέρω την αστυνομία υπάρχει περίπτωση να το πάνε τελείως εκδικητικά. Πχ να μου πούνε έτσι είσαι; και να χτυπάνε απο τις 7:30 που είναι ώρα κοινής ησυχίας μέχρι τις 15:30, να σταματάνε τυπικά ένα δίωρο που ορίζει ο νόμος 15:30-17:30 και να ξανα χτυπάνε μέχρι το βράδυ! Το φοβάμαι πολύ αυτό γιατί ξέρω πολλούς που αντιδρούνε έτσι. Και κάτι φίλοι που τους είχαν φέρει αστυνομία έκαναν το ίδιο εκδικητικά, οπότε το φοβάμαι κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Αγχωμένη

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν ζω, περιμένοντας τον επόμενο κτύπο! Τώρα πχ έχουν 4 ώρες να ακουστούν και δεν έχω χαλαρώσει καθόλου όλο το μεσημέρι, νομίζω πως απο στιγμή σε στιγμή θα ακουστούν. Αυτό θέλω να αντιμετωπίσω! Για΄τι το νιώθω αυτό! ΤΙ θα κάνω στον επόμενο κτύπο! Αγχώνομαι προκαταβολικά. ΒΛέπω τηλεόραση και χαμηλώνω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τη φωνή νομίζοντας πως άκουσα κάτι, ενώ μπορεί να είναι απο το δρόμο. Εϊναι είδος ψυχαναγκασμού; Φοβάμαι μην με κυριεύσει για καιρό, θέλω να το πατήσω όσο είναι αρχή ακόμη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα σου πω λεπτομερειες αργοτερα γιατι ειχα δει κατι μου εμιαζε αυτο λες και το εψαχνα συνεχως αν γραψεις αλλα 30 μυν και κατι

----------


## savatage

> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν ζω, περιμένοντας τον επόμενο κτύπο! Τώρα πχ έχουν 4 ώρες να ακουστούν και δεν έχω χαλαρώσει καθόλου όλο το μεσημέρι, νομίζω πως απο στιγμή σε στιγμή θα ακουστούν. Αυτό θέλω να αντιμετωπίσω! Για΄τι το νιώθω αυτό! ΤΙ θα κάνω στον επόμενο κτύπο! Αγχώνομαι προκαταβολικά. ΒΛέπω τηλεόραση και χαμηλώνω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τη φωνή νομίζοντας πως άκουσα κάτι, ενώ μπορεί να είναι απο το δρόμο. Εϊναι είδος ψυχαναγκασμού; Φοβάμαι μην με κυριεύσει για καιρό, θέλω να το πατήσω όσο είναι αρχή ακόμη.


Καλησπερα Αγχωμενη.
Ας αφησουμε λιγο στην ακρη το θεμα των γειτονων, αφου δε φαινεται να ειναι αυτο το πραγματικο σου προβλημα. Εγραφες πριν 4 χρονια οτι εχεις τρομερο αγχος γενικα για τα παντα, ολη την ημερα, ακομα και για το παραμικρο. Οτι κινδυνολογεις συνεχως, σκφτεσαι οτι ολα θα πανε στραβα κλπ Οποτε ακομη κι αν βρεις μια μονοκατοικια απομονωμενη, παλι θα βρεις αλλους λογους να εισαι καταγχωμενη ολη την ημερα.
Επισκεπτοσουν καποιον ψυχιατρο απο ο,τι διαβαζα στο αλλο νημα σου, αλλα ειχες αρνηθει να παιρνεις αγχολυτικα μαζι με τις συνεδριες ψυχοθεραπειας. Διεκοψες τελικα στις 3 επισκεψεις? Μεσα σε αυτα τα 4 χρονια εκανες καποια αλλη κινηση σχετικα με το προβλημα σου?
Σιγουρα δε βοηθαει το να μενεις κλεισμενη στο σπιτι ολη τη μερα. Και ησυχια να ειχε, ηρεμη δε θα ησουν. 
Τωρα που εχει περασει τοσος καιρος, ισως ηρθε η στιγμη να το σκεφτεις καλυτερα να κανεις μια προσπαθεια για θεραπεια, ποσα χρονια θα υποφερεις τοσο ακομα? Ποσο να αντεξεις να ζεις μονιμα με κρισεις πανικου ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και δε μου λες δηλ αν αυτη εχει ενα προβλημα οι γειτονες πρεπει να το χοντρενουν? μαλον θελουν ενα πρηχτη να τους πρηζει συνεχεια για να καταλαβουν εγω πχ θα ειχα παρει μια σφυριχτρα και θα σφυριζα πεναλτυ νυχτιατικα για να ακολουθησω την ιδια τεχνικη :-) ειμαι αστειος ε? δε ξερω πως το πετυχαινω...

----------


## savatage

> και δε μου λες δηλ αν αυτη εχει ενα προβλημα οι γειτονες πρεπει να το χοντρενουν? μαλον θελουν ενα πρηχτη να τους πρηζει συνεχεια για να καταλαβουν εγω πχ θα ειχα παρει μια σφυριχτρα και θα σφυριζα πεναλτυ νυχτιατικα για να ακολουθησω την ιδια τεχνικη :-) ειμαι αστειος ε? δε ξερω πως το πετυχαινω...


Τι ωραια που απαντουσες πριν 4 χρονια, Αλεξανδρε
https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...CE%BC%CE%B1%21

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ειμαι στη μεση συνηθως σε ολα τα θεματα εκτος αν κατι με φουντωσει και ερθουν τα μποφορια και φυσαει πολυ και πιασω τα ακρα ισως γι αυτο βλεπεις διαφορα...

----------


## savatage

> εγω ειμαι στη μεση συνηθως σε ολα τα θεματα εκτος αν κατι με φουντωσει και ερθουν τα μποφορια και φυσαει πολυ και πιασω τα ακρα ισως γι αυτο βλεπεις διαφορα...


Oχι ουτε τωρα απαντας επιθετικα. Εννοουσα οτι τοτε απαντουσες κατι σχετικο με αυτο το οποιο διαβαζες, οχι κατι παντελως ασχετο που μπορει απλα να σου ηρθε στο μυαλο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απανταω επιθετικα γιατι σκεφτομαι δηλ αν εχεις ενα προβλημα οι γειτονες θα στο κανουν χειροτερο??? και *φουντωνω*  μπορει να μη φαινεται αυτο αλλα οσο παρατηρω το ιδιο φαινομενο ενω εχω δικιο τα παιρνω συνεχως τοσο αθορυβα που οταν καπιος θα το αντιληφθει αυτο θα εχω γινει εντελως ανεξελεγκτος και θα το καταλαβει κατοπιν εορτης απλα περιμενω να μαζευτει πολυ ενεργεια μεσα μου για να το εκδηλωσω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> απανταω επιθετικα γιατι σκεφτομαι δηλ αν εχεις ενα προβλημα οι γειτονες θα στο κανουν χειροτερο??? και *φουντωνω*  μπορει να μη φαινεται αυτο αλλα οσο παρατηρω το ιδιο φαινομενο ενω εχω δικιο τα παιρνω συνεχως τοσο αθορυβα που οταν καπιος θα το αντιληφθει αυτο θα εχω γινει εντελως ανεξελεγκτος και θα το καταλαβει κατοπιν εορτης απλα περιμενω να μαζευτει πολυ ενεργεια μεσα μου για να το εκδηλωσω


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## savatage

3 πουλακια καθονταν

----------


## Αγχωμένη

> Καλησπερα Αγχωμενη.
> Ας αφησουμε λιγο στην ακρη το θεμα των γειτονων, αφου δε φαινεται να ειναι αυτο το πραγματικο σου προβλημα. Εγραφες πριν 4 χρονια οτι εχεις τρομερο αγχος γενικα για τα παντα, ολη την ημερα, ακομα και για το παραμικρο. Οτι κινδυνολογεις συνεχως, σκφτεσαι οτι ολα θα πανε στραβα κλπ Οποτε ακομη κι αν βρεις μια μονοκατοικια απομονωμενη, παλι θα βρεις αλλους λογους να εισαι καταγχωμενη ολη την ημερα.
> Επισκεπτοσουν καποιον ψυχιατρο απο ο,τι διαβαζα στο αλλο νημα σου, αλλα ειχες αρνηθει να παιρνεις αγχολυτικα μαζι με τις συνεδριες ψυχοθεραπειας. Διεκοψες τελικα στις 3 επισκεψεις? Μεσα σε αυτα τα 4 χρονια εκανες καποια αλλη κινηση σχετικα με το προβλημα σου?
> Σιγουρα δε βοηθαει το να μενεις κλεισμενη στο σπιτι ολη τη μερα. Και ησυχια να ειχε, ηρεμη δε θα ησουν. 
> Τωρα που εχει περασει τοσος καιρος, ισως ηρθε η στιγμη να το σκεφτεις καλυτερα να κανεις μια προσπαθεια για θεραπεια, ποσα χρονια θα υποφερεις τοσο ακομα? Ποσο να αντεξεις να ζεις μονιμα με κρισεις πανικου ?


Καλησπέρα.
ΑΝ ξανα διαβάσεις, δεν ήταν ψυχίατρος, αλλά ψυχολόγος και πήγαινα στο νοσοκομείο. Δεν με βοηθούσε καθόλου και όταν μιλούσα κοιτούσε το ρολόι να περάσει η ώρα και μόλις περνούσε με έκοβε απότομα και μου έλεγε "τέλος για σήμερα, μετά απο βδομάδες πάλι".. Δεν μου ενέπνεε καμία εμπιστοσύνη και ένιωθα πως ήταν απλά ένας τοίχος. Ήταν στο νοσοκομείο και πήγαινα δωρεάν. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη, είναι η ίδια ακόμη και σήμερα! Μόνο ένα άτομο! 
Πως θα δεχτώ αγωγή χαπιών που μου πρότεινε ένα άτομο που ούτε καν με ένιωσε, που ήταν πάγος και περίμενε πότε θα περάσει το 8ωρο να σχολάσει; Εαν ήταν κάποιος πραγματικός επιστήμονας που θα ένιωθα ασφάλεια, δεν θα αρνιόμουν κάποια θεραπεία με αγχολυτικά. Αυτή δεν με έπεισε με τίποτα!
Σκέφτηκα πολλές φορές να πάω σε ψυχολόγο για να λύσω το θέμα του γενικευμένου άγχους που έχω, αλλά 1ον θέλουνε 40€ τη συνεδρία. 2ον ο σύζυγος εργάζεται για 23€ μεροκάματο 3ον εγώ είμαι άνεργη και 4ον και εαν έβρισκα χρήματα να διαθέσω έπρεπε να βρω τον κατάλληλο ψυχολόγο να με βοηθήσει πραγαμτικά,να με νιώσει και να νιώσω κι εγώ καλά μαζί του, αλλιώς αν δεν νιώθω εγώ καλά με τον άνθρωπο που έχω απέναντί μου πως θα μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει αν είναι αναίσθητος, ή τυπικός να περάσει η ώρα και να γίνει η δουλειά του;

Όπως λέει και ο Αλέξανδρος, το ότι είμαι αγχώδης τύπος, γιατί πρέπει να μου το επιβαρύνουν και οι άλλοι και να τα ανέχομαι; Μέχρι τώρα, ζούσα ήρεμα στο σπίτι, έπεφτα για ύπνο χωρίς να σκέφτομαι. Τώρα μπορεί να νυστάξω πχ νωρίς και οι άλλοι με το χαβά τους να κάνουν πόλεμο στη πολυκατοικία. ΜΕγάλωσα σε πολυκατοικίες, υπήρχαν οι φυσιολογικοί θόρυβοι όταν ζεις ανάμεσα σε τόσα σπίτια είναι λογικό, τα συνηθίσαμε αλλά τέτοια προβλήματα δεν ξανα είχα ποτέ στη ζωή μου με τους θορύβους. Αυτοί εδώ είναι Νεάντερταλ! Γιαγκούλες! ΤΟ πρόβλημα σίγουρα υπάρχει καθώς όσοι επισκέπτες έχουν έρθει, όλοι έχουν ακούσει τα μπαμ μπουμ! ΤΟ θέμα είναι πως εγώ το γιγαντώνω σε σημείο που να μη μπορώ να ζήσω μια φυσιολογική καθημερινότητα πλέον!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε θα βρεθω σε αντιπαραθεση με καπιον εκτος αν σκοπευει να με κουρδιζει για μεγαλο διαστημα το λεω ξεκαθαρα και ας πουν οτι νομιζουν θα κανω μεν υπομονη αλλα οταν αρχισει το ψαλτηρι μετα θα ψαχνονται στα κανονικα μου βαριεμαι να ασχολουμαι με οτι γινεται γυρω μου

----------


## mila

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα σου βρίσκεται αλλού κι όχι στη φασαρία που κάνουν οι γείτονες. Αν είχες κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθείς, δεν θα έδινες σημασία στο τι κάνει ο ένας και το τι κάνει ο άλλος. Το μυαλό σου θα μπλόκαρε τους ήχους και θα ασχολιόταν με αυτό που έχεις βάλει σκοπό.

Το λέω αυτό έχοντας ζήσει σε πολυκατοικίες που λόγω της τοποθεσίας τους (πχ. σε κεντρικό δρόμο της συμπρωτεύουσας δίπλα σε μεγάλο νοσοκομείο με τα ασθενοφόρα να βουίζουν συνέχεια και άλλα 4 χρόνια δίπλα στο πιο πολυσύχναστο αεροδρόμιο της Ευρώπης με τα αεροπλάνα να μην σταματάνε να περνάνε πάνω από το κεφάλι μας), και ουδέποτε με ενόχλησε η φασαρία. Για 4 χρόνια είχα ακριβώς από πάνω μου Ασιάτες που έκαναν κάθε ΣΚ καραόκε πάρτυ στο σπίτι και πάλι δε με ένοιαξε ποτέ, κι ας είχα να διαβάζω για το μεταπτυχιακό μου έως τις 4 το πρωί. 

Νομίζω ότι όλα απορρέουν από την ανεργία. Έχω υπάρξει άνεργη και γνωρίζω πόσο δύσκολο, αγχωτικό και ψυχοφθόρο μπορεί να είναι. Προσπάθησε να βρεις κάποια ασχολία, κάτι να σε απασχολεί και να αποκτήσεις μια καθημερινοτητα που σε γεμίζει. Φτιάξε κοσμήματα, ράψε, κάνε σαπούνια, κάνε κάτι που να αισθάνεσαι παραγωγική.

----------


## Αγχωμένη

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Πολύ πιθανόν να είναι αυτό που λες! Αντικειμενικά πάντως και ο σύζυγός μου ενοχλείται, παρ'οτι δουλεύει, έχει ασχολίες κλπ, όταν επιστρέφει και γίνεται πόλεμος απο παντού δεν μπορεί ούτε να κοιμηθεί σαν άνθρωπος! 
Πιο πολύ μου λέει πως τον θόρυβο μπορεί να τον αντέξει και να τον αγνοήσει αν είμαι εγώ καλά, αλλά δεν μπορεί να με βλέπει τόσο χάλια και αυτό είναι που τον κάνει και αυτόν χάλια παρά οι θόρυβοι! Είμαι σε φάση που δεν μπορώ να βρω ασχολίες, ότι κάνω σκέφτομαι την επιστροφή στο σπίτι και τι με περιμένει! Μπορεί να βγω βόλτα και σε όλη τη διαδρομή σκέφτομαι τι θορύβους έκαναν πάλι το μεσημέρι, ότι με ξύπνησαν, ότι έρχεται ΣΚ και δεν εργάζονται άρα θα γίνεται πάλι ο κακός χαμός! 
Όπου κ αν είμαι ότι και αν κάνω, το μυαλό μου γυρίζει εκεί, σαν εμμονή ένα πράγμα.

----------


## mila

Όχι σαν εμμονή, σκέτο εμμονή. Αφιερώνεις πολλή σκέψη και χρόνο, και φυσικά όλη σου τη διάθεση σε αυτό το πράγμα. Σίγουρα είναι ενοχλητικό, δεν αμφιβάλλω για αυτό. Ιδίως αν μάθατε σε μονοκατοικία, είναι μια δύσκολη αλλαγή να πρέπει να ανεχτείς φασαριόζους γείτονες. Προσπάθησε όμως να βρεις κάτι άλλο να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου. Γενικά, από το μυαλό μας ξεκινάνε και τελειώνουν όλα. Το μυαλό μπορεί να μεγενθύνει πράγματα που άλλοι αδιαφορούν για αυτά. Και για τον ύπνο που λες, αν μάθει ο εγκέφαλος να αγνοεί συγκεκριμένα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα, τότε δεν θα ξυπνάς καν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν με παρεις στα σοβαρα θα καταλαβεις τι λεω αλλιως θα λαλησεις ετσι οπως παει δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που τα ακουω ολα αυτα... αλλη μ και αυτη με τα ασθενοφορα να βουιζουν συνεχεια δε μπορουσαν να εχουν ενα ηχο υποφερτο? εγω να σου πω δεν εχω προβλημα απλα προσπαθω να μπω στη θεση των αλλων και τα λεω αυτα

----------


## georgef1

> Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα σου βρίσκεται αλλού κι όχι στη φασαρία που κάνουν οι γείτονες. Αν είχες κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθείς, δεν θα έδινες σημασία στο τι κάνει ο ένας και το τι κάνει ο άλλος. Το μυαλό σου θα μπλόκαρε τους ήχους και θα ασχολιόταν με αυτό που έχεις βάλει σκοπό.
> 
> Το λέω αυτό έχοντας ζήσει σε πολυκατοικίες που λόγω της τοποθεσίας τους (πχ. σε κεντρικό δρόμο της συμπρωτεύουσας δίπλα σε μεγάλο νοσοκομείο με τα ασθενοφόρα να βουίζουν συνέχεια και άλλα 4 χρόνια δίπλα στο πιο πολυσύχναστο αεροδρόμιο της Ευρώπης με τα αεροπλάνα να μην σταματάνε να περνάνε πάνω από το κεφάλι μας), και ουδέποτε με ενόχλησε η φασαρία. Για 4 χρόνια είχα ακριβώς από πάνω μου Ασιάτες που έκαναν κάθε ΣΚ καραόκε πάρτυ στο σπίτι και πάλι δε με ένοιαξε ποτέ, κι ας είχα να διαβάζω για το μεταπτυχιακό μου έως τις 4 το πρωί. 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι όλα απορρέουν από την ανεργία. Έχω υπάρξει άνεργη και γνωρίζω πόσο δύσκολο, αγχωτικό και ψυχοφθόρο μπορεί να είναι. Προσπάθησε να βρεις κάποια ασχολία, κάτι να σε απασχολεί και να αποκτήσεις μια καθημερινοτητα που σε γεμίζει. Φτιάξε κοσμήματα, ράψε, κάνε σαπούνια, κάνε κάτι που να αισθάνεσαι παραγωγική.


Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τον "οπτικό θόρυβο" τα floaters των ματιών για τα οποία μπόλικη παραφιλολογία έχει λάβει χώρα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## mila

> Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τον "οπτικό θόρυβο" τα floaters των ματιών για τα οποία μπόλικη παραφιλολογία έχει λάβει χώρα.


Δεν ήξερα τι είναι τα floaters, και χρειάστηκε να γκουγκλάρω... Εδώ πάντως που διαβάζω, εξηγούνται με βάση τη φυσιολογία και την παθολογία, όχι την ψυχολογία.

----------


## georgef1

> Δεν ήξερα τι είναι τα floaters, και χρειάστηκε να γκουγκλάρω... Εδώ πάντως που διαβάζω, εξηγούνται με βάση τη φυσιολογία και την παθολογία, όχι την ψυχολογία.


Τα floaters γίνονται εμμονή όταν υπάρχει ψυχολογική πίεση ενώ όταν αυτή πάψει είναι ανύπαρκτη η ενόχληση, περνάνε ααρατήρητα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Αγχωμένη

*mila*
συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα λες. Δεν μέναμε σε μονοκατοικία, ίσα ίσα, μεγαλώσαμε σε πολυκατοικίες, και πριν σε πολυκατοικία έμενα αλλά δεν είχαμε ποτέ τέτοιο θέμα. Τα φυσιολογικά μόνο απο περπάτημα, όταν πέφτει κάτι, ηλ.σκούπα κλπ, τα κλασσικά μιας πολυκατοικίας.

*αλέξανδρος_77*
Σε εμένα απευθύνεσαι; Επειδή λίγο πιο πίσω είχες συνέχεια συζήτησης με άλλο μέλος. Αν απευθύνεσαι σε'μενα, συγγνώμη, σ'εχασα λιγάκι, δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς έγραψες.

Όσο για το *floaters* που λέτε, μόλις έψαξα κι εγώ Μυοψίες δηλαδή στα ελληνικά. Εϊχα τέτοια στα μάτια μου απο τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου! Έχει καμια σχέση αυτό με το άγχος για΄τι κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα. Και σήμερα, αν κοιτάξω τον καθαρό ουρανό, βλέπω να κινείται ένα μικρό μαυδαράκι σαν χνουδάκι. Το είχα πει στον οφθαλμίατρο γιατί πήγαινα συχνά μικρή λόγω μυωπίας και πρόσφατα πήγα, κάτι μου εξήγησε το γιατί συμβαίνει αλλά μου είπε πως δεν είναι κάτι, αλλά ούτε κι εμένα με ενοχλεί και ρπώτη φορά διάβασα αυτά για ψυχολογία άγχος κλπ και ότι σχετίζονται! Δηλαδή θυμάμαι απο μικρό παιδάκι το είχα αλλά μόνο όταν κοιτούσα σε ένα πολύ φωτεινό μονόχρωμο φόντο, πχ ουρανό.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α ξερω τι λες το βλεπω και γω οταν κοιτω τον ουρανο καπιες φορες μαλον επειδη απο το φως κλεινεις λιγο τα ματια σου και δεν βλεπεις καλα η το λευκο ενοεις το λευκο στραβωνει λιγο γιατι ειναι ολα τα χρωματα μαζι και ο ουρανος εχει ασπρα συννεφα

----------


## georgef1

Μην αγχώνεστε, τις έχουν όλοι οι μύωπες και μεγάλο ποσοστό των κανονικών, μόνο σε περιόδους ψυχολογικής πίεσης ενδέχεται να γίνουν ενοχλητικά και κυρίως σε νευρωτικά άτομα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αφου δεν υπαρχει καπιος που να μην ειναι μυωπας οσο περνανε τα χρονια και τα γυαλια ειναι βαρια και αβολα αλλα καταληλα για να το παιζεις σοφιστικε...

----------


## Αγχωμένη

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.Νομίζω πως χειροτερεύω. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο και να αποκωδικοποιώ ότι θορύβους ακούω στο σπίτι ακόμη και όταν δεν κάνουν ιδιαίτερη φασαρία. Σήμερα άκουγα κάτι μακρινά χτυπήματα και πήρα ένα ποτήρι και το έβαζα σε τοίχους και πατώματα να δω τι είναι και απο που προέρχεται. 
Γύρισα μεσημέρι και σταμάτησα να αναπνέω μήπως και ακούσω το παραμικρό για να αρχίσω να δικαιολογώ την κατάστασή μου. Σε κάποια φάση άκουσα ένα γουργουρητό συνεχόμενο που δεν το είχα ξανα ακούσει, βγαίνω να δω μήπως άναψαν απο κάτω κλιματισμό, τίποτα, στήνω αυτί μήπως είναι ο απορροφητήρας των δίπλα, μπα, περπατάω ξυπόλητη σαν τη γάτα σε όλο το σπίτι με κρατημένη αναπνοή να δω τι ακούγεται.. Σε κάποια φάση σταματάει! Ανοίγω πόρτα και συνειδητοποιώ πως είχε σταματήσει και ο λέβητας. Καταλαβαίνετε; Κάτι που μήνες τώρα συνέβαινε όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας και δεν πήρα χαμπάρι, ούτε άκουγα ποτέ, ξαφνικά άρχισα να το ακούω και να με ενοχλεί. Ο λέβητας!
Παιδιά κάτι πρέπει να κάνω. Δεν γίνεται άλλο έτσι. Η φασαρία των γειτόνων μου έγιναν ψύχωση, ακόμη και όταν δεν κάνουν φασαρία, εφευρίσκω και ακούω νέους θορύβους που δεν τους ακούει ούτε βιονικό αυτί! 
Πως μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω; Σίγουρα το ότι δεν έχω με τι να ασχοληθώ καθώς άνεργη, το επιβαρύνει πολύ. Μα και κάτι να κάνω, με ότι και να ασχοληθώ, είτε πάω μια βόλτα ή σε φιλικό σπίτι, είμαι αγχωμένη καθώς σκέφτομαι ότι θα γυρίσω σπίτι μετά και θα ακούσω πάλι τα ίδια.
ΞΕκίνησε όντως απο ένα πραγματικό πρόβλημα, όχι δλδ του μυαλού μου, αντικειμενικά φασαρία των γειτόνων όπου άκουγαν και όσοι ερχόντουσαν σπίτι μου λέγανε τι ακούγεται όλη την ώρα μπαμ μπουμ, δεν σταμάτησε εκεί, αλλά μου έχει γίνει εμμονή και προσπαθώ να βρω να ακούσω θορύβους ακόμη και όταν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
ΤΟ έχει πάθει κάποιος άλλος; Πως το αντιμετωπίσατε; Να το πάρω απόφαση να βρω λεφτά, είμαι για ψυχολόγο και θεραπεία; Προέχει η ψυχική μας υγεία αν χρειαστεί να πάω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι θα λεγες να βαλεις λιγη μουσικουλα για να καπελωσει ολους αυτους τους ηχους

----------


## savatage

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι.Νομίζω πως χειροτερεύω. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο και να αποκωδικοποιώ ότι θορύβους ακούω στο σπίτι ακόμη και όταν δεν κάνουν ιδιαίτερη φασαρία. Σήμερα άκουγα κάτι μακρινά χτυπήματα και πήρα ένα ποτήρι και το έβαζα σε τοίχους και πατώματα να δω τι είναι και απο που προέρχεται.
> *Γύρισα μεσημέρι και σταμάτησα να αναπνέω μήπως και ακούσω το παραμικρό για να αρχίσω να δικαιολογώ την κατάστασή μου.*


Δε δικαιολογειται καλη μου. Χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε τη βοηθεια ειδικων. Ξεκινα θεραπεια και εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε για υποστηριξη.

----------


## Έρις

Όντως υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικά προβλήματα. Το πρώτο είναι η φασαρία των γειτόνων και το δεύτερο το άγχος σου. Ακόμη και σε συνεχόμενη και έντονη φασαρία σε κάποια φάση συμβαίνει απευαισθητοποίηση και δεν φαίνεται τόσο ενοχλητική. Εσύ ακόμη και σε στιγμές ηρεμίας περιμένεις τον επόμενο θόρυβο για να ταραχτείς.... Βασικά ίσως θα ίσχυε ότι έχεις συνδιάσει τους θορύβους με κάτι άσχημο που έχει συμβεί και πλέον το άγχος είναι μία αυτόματη αντίδραση, που έχει γενικευθεί.
Κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι κάποιος ειδικός θα βοηθούσε....
Επίσης, συμφώνω και με το trick του Αλέξανδρου, να καπελώσεις τους ήχους με μουσική....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι ειναι οι ανθρωποι αντι να σε κανουν φιλο σου κανουν πολεμο νευρων αναγκαζοντας σαι να γινεις χειροτερος απ αυτους και μετα διαμαρτυρονται που δεν εισαι ο ... που νομιζαν

----------


## Αγχωμένη

> τι θα λεγες να βαλεις λιγη μουσικουλα για να καπελωσει ολους αυτους τους ηχους


Θα σου πω κάτι περίεργο. Ακόμη και όταν έχω μουσική ή τηλεόραση και ακούω κάτι ήχους πατάω σίγαση για να καταλάβω τι ακούστηκε και μετά ξανα συνεχίζω! Δεν μπορεί να φύγει το μυαλό μου απο κεί ακόμη και όταν ακούω μουσική!



> Δε δικαιολογειται καλη μου. Χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε τη βοηθεια ειδικων. Ξεκινα θεραπεια και εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε για υποστηριξη.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη!




> Όντως υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικά προβλήματα. Το πρώτο είναι η φασαρία των γειτόνων και το δεύτερο το άγχος σου. Ακόμη και σε συνεχόμενη και έντονη φασαρία σε κάποια φάση συμβαίνει απευαισθητοποίηση και δεν φαίνεται τόσο ενοχλητική. Εσύ ακόμη και σε στιγμές ηρεμίας περιμένεις τον επόμενο θόρυβο για να ταραχτείς.... Βασικά ίσως θα ίσχυε ότι έχεις συνδιάσει τους θορύβους με κάτι άσχημο που έχει συμβεί και πλέον το άγχος είναι μία αυτόματη αντίδραση, που έχει γενικευθεί.
> Κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι κάποιος ειδικός θα βοηθούσε....
> Επίσης, συμφώνω και με το trick του Αλέξανδρου, να καπελώσεις τους ήχους με μουσική....


Έρις, το σχόλιό σου με έβαλε σε πολλές σκέψεις και γενικά όσα έγραψες ήταν σωστα.. Όλο αυτό απο κάπου πηγάζει σίγουρα και προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ τι ήταν αυτό που με τρόμαζε με τους ήχους και τους θορύβους και μου έχει γίνει τέτοια φοβία! Και παλαιότερα είχα αντίστοιχα θέματα, όχι απο γείτονες αλλά απο κάποια ηλεκτρική συσκευή που νόμιζα πως ακουγόταν ακόμη και αν παρεμβάλλονταν δυο πόρτες. Αυτήν την απευαισθητοποίηση στους θορύβους ακόμη δεν την έπαθα και μου γύρισε στο ανάποδο τελείως! 




> ετσι ειναι οι ανθρωποι αντι να σε κανουν φιλο σου κανουν πολεμο νευρων αναγκαζοντας σαι να γινεις χειροτερος απ αυτους και μετα διαμαρτυρονται που δεν εισαι ο ... που νομιζαν


Έτσι είναι Αλέξανδρε και δυστυχώς κανένας δεν βάζει τον αυτό του στη θέση τη δική μου ή τη δική σου. Κοιτάνε να κάνουν αυτό που γουστάρουν να περνάνε αυτοί καλά, αλλά όταν τους κάνει κάποιος το ίδιο τότε τους ενοχλεί.

----------


## Έρις

Από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεται να έχεις συνδέσει τους δυνατούς θορύβους με αρνητικά συναισθήματα και συναισθήματα άγχους... εφόσον ζεις σε ένα περιβάλλον με έντονους θορύβους θα μπορούσες να σκεφτείς ίσως να τους συνδιάσεις με πιο ευχάριστα ή έστω ουδέτερα συναισθήματα.... είναι λίγο "κουλό" αυτό που σου προτείνω και δεν θα διαλευκάνει ούτε θα λύσει τα προβλήματα σου, αλλά θα κάνει λίγο πιο ευκόλη την καθημερινότητα σου... 
Σου συμβαίνει το ίδιο και σε άλλους χώρους ή μονο στο σπίτι σε αναστατώνει η φασαρία;
Αν δεν μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό λόγω οικονομικών ίσως για αρχή να βοηθούσαν κάποιες τεχνικές χαλάρωσης.... αν και δεν είμαι καθόλου σιγούρη για την επιτυχία όσων σου πρότεινα... επιπλέον δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις μόνη σου... αλλά θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις...

----------


## Αγχωμένη

Δε μου κοστίζει κάτι να προσπαθήσω να το δω αλλιώς. Εϊναι αυτό που λένε όλα στον τρόπο σκέψης. Θα εφαρμόσω όσα λες, ακόμη και αν δεν πετύχουν τουλάχιστον θα το προσπαθήσω.
Όχι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να έχω ποτέ και πουθενά θέμα με τη φασαρία. Αυτό που θέλω είναι απλά το σπίτι μου να είναι μέρος χαλάρωσης πνευματικής και σωματικής. Να χαλαρώνω όχι μόνο σωματικά αλλά και ψυχικά και όχι να μου δημιουργεί άγχος και ταραχή! Ίσως η επιτακτική ανάγκη να υπάρχει η πλήρης ηρεμία, βλέπω πως με οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδο και έχει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. 
ΑΥτή τη στιγμή που γράφω μπορώ να πω πως μου ξεκλειδώθηκαν κάποιες σκέψεις. Όταν ζούσα με τους γονείς μου, είχαμε κάποιους συγγενείς που ερχόταν σπίτι χτυπούσαν πόρτες, ζητούσαν λεφτά κλπ και θυμάμαι που ή σηκωνόμουν και έφευγα ή μάλωνα μαζί τους γιατί μου χαλούσαν την ηρεμία του σπιτιού μου. Όταν έφυγα απο το πατρικό μου, έλεγα πάντα πως ήθελα να ζήσω μια ζωή ήρεμη, μακριά απο φασαρίες, να μη με ενοχλεί κανένας και να είναι το ησυχαστήριό μου!!! Δεν είχα ποτέ θέματα με τους γονείς ίσα ίσα πολύ ήρεμοι, τρίτα άτομα μας χαλούσαν την ηρεμία μας.
ΊΣως όλο αυτό να μου έγινε ψυχολογικό, και η εμμονή να το πετύχω αλλά να μην το καταφέρνω μου δημιουργεί όλο αυτό το άγχος και το πρόβλημα! Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω εαν είναι ένας λόγος αυτός που ποτέ στο σπίτι μου δεν μπορούσα τη φασαρία, αλλά τους θορύβους γιατί; Δεν είχα θέμα μικρή με τους θορύβους. Κοιμόμουν άνετα ακόμη και αν καθόμουν σε καρέκλα στο πανηγύρι του χωριού μου. Γενικότερα και τώρα θα έλεγα κοιμάμαι πιο εύκολα με ήχους αυτοκινήτων θόρυβο πολυσύχναστου δρόμου, παρά με μεμονωμένους ήχους, χτυπήματα και μπότες να περπατάνε πάνω απο το κεφάλι μου. 

Παλαιότερα που είχα επισκεφτεί ψυχολόγο, μου είχε πει κάτι τεχνικές χαλάρωσης να μετράω μέχρι ένα σημείο και μετά πάλι αντίστροφα ή να κάνω πράξεις με το μυαλό μου. Πραγματικά δεν με βοήθησε στο ελάχιστο κάτι τέτοιο. Ίσως πρέπει να βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος, που θα με νιώσει και θα καταλάβει ακριβώς ποια τεχνική μπορεί να με χαλαρώσει.

----------


## Electrical

Αγχωμένη, σε καταλαβαίνω αφάνταστα. Είμαι ακριβώς στην ίδια φάση με σένα, ακριβώς όμως. Σα να διαβαζω τον εαυτό μου. Και δε μπορώ να βρω γιατρεία με τίποτα

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχω κακοβουλο γειτονα που κοπαναει σκοπιμως ολη νυχτα και δε με αφηνει να κοιμηθω. Αναγκαζομαι να κοιμαμαι στην τουαλετα. Χρονια γινεται αυτο. Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Τωρα τα διαβασα. Ρε παιδια τι λετε; Ειναι δύνατον να σε ξυπνανε οταν κοιμασαι και να το συνδυαζεις με ευχαριστα πραγματα; Σε ποιο πανεπιστημιο τα διδασκουν αυτα; Σε δικηγορο πρεπει να παει η γυναικα αλλιως να μετακομισει.

----------


## Electrical

> Εχω κακοβουλο γειτονα που κοπαναει σκοπιμως ολη νυχτα και δε με αφηνει να κοιμηθω. Αναγκαζομαι να κοιμαμαι στην τουαλετα. Χρονια γινεται αυτο. Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια.


Πως το αντιμετωπιζεις;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πως το αντιμετωπιζεις;


Κοιμάμαι σε άλλους χώρους.

----------


## Electrical

> Κοιμάμαι σε άλλους χώρους.


είμαι ο μόνος που ενοχλείται τόσο πολύ και απο το παραμικρό άνοιγμα πόρτας;

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δηλαδη αν εχετε σπιτι αλλον εναν και 2 παιδια το θα κανετε;
Εχετε συζησει ποτε;

----------


## Macgyver

Παρτε ωτοασπιδες , κερινες , otoflat , παλια κοιμομουν με δαυτες ..........

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δηλαδη αν εχετε σπιτι αλλον εναν και 2 παιδια το θα κανετε;
> Εχετε συζησει ποτε;


Λες να μην ειχαμε γονεις;

----------


## Sonia

Ορέστη είναι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα να ενοχλείσαι επειδή οι γείτονες κάνουν φασαρία στην μέση της νύχτας κι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα να ενοχλείσαι με το άνοιγμα μιας πόρτας ή να βάζεις ποτήρια στους τοίχους για να δεις αν θα ακούσεις κάτι από δίπλα. Σε τι δικηγόρο να πάει η γυναίκα και τι να πει; Αφού αυτή έχει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Delmember031219

Λοιπόν, σου έσπασαν τα νεύρα και τώρα περιμένεις κάθε φορά την επόμενη επίθεση. Αυτό συμβαίνει. Θα τους κάνεις το ίδιο Δες πότε ηρεμούν και τότε θα βαράς με σφυριά και αν δεν είναι του στυλ σου τότε μουσική τέρμα. Cannibal Corpse, Kreator, Tankard κτλ Να δούμε αν θα στρώσουν χαρακτήρα. Άντε με το κάθε καραγκιόζη που νομίζει πως ζει μόνος του. Να πάνε αυτοί σε ψυχίατρο, όχι εσύ.

----------


## elis

Χαλαρωσε αργυρακο πηγα στρατο τρια χρονια κ δουλευω εικοσι εγω ειμαι στο τελοσ κι ειμαι 37 ξεκινησα στα 7 οταν εσυ ειχεσ ταμπλετ κι ειμαι διαφορετικοσ γτ μεγαλωσα μονοσ μου οτι σ λεω το εμαθα μονοσ μου

----------


## Delmember031219

Λέω πως ενώ την δημιουργούν πρόβλημα άλλοι δεν γίνεται να την λέμε πως φταίει αυτή. Το έχω ζήσει και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι μόνο έτσι καταλαβαίνουν. Και φυσικά αφού της έσπασαν τα νεύρα δεν μπορεί να ηρεμήσει και περιμένει το επόμενο. Το ταμπλετ τι σχέση έχει. Βασικά δεν έχω ούτε είχα ποτέ.

----------


## elis

Τισ λεμε να μη μιλαει γτ θελουν πολεμο αυτοι κι η αλλη θελει την ησυχια τησ που θα παει θα ηρεμησουν

----------


## marouli66

γεια σου κοριτσι μου ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα ειχα και εγω με τους ηχους ομως δεν ειναι οι ηχοι το θεμα σου αλλα το οτι δινεις σημασια εσυ.......αν δεν ηταν οι ηχοι κατι αλλο θα ειχες βρει να ασχολεισαι πιστεψε με........εμενα δεν ηταν το θεμα οι γειτονες αλλα σχεδον ολοι οι δυνατοι ηχοι, το ειχα σαν ιδεοληψια(οπως και το δικο σου ιδεοληψια ειναι) και το βουητο στα αυτια το βραδυ που ακομη το εχω με ειχε τρελανει........εκανα και εξετασεις για υπερακουσια εχω στο ενα αυτι αλλα ποτε δεν με ειχε ενοχλησει γιατι τωρα ξαφνικα.......ηταν απλα μια εμμονη του μυαλου μου και το σιχαθηκα ολο αυτο (μαζι με αλλες ιδεοληψιες)
ετσι οπλιστηκα με μεγαλη αποφασιστικοτητα να το αντιμετωπισω ολο αυτο........αποφασισα να μην επιτρεπω στο νου να με κουμανταρει αλλα εγω να γινω αφεντης του.....
οπως πολυ σωστα ολοι γνωριζουμε και με βαση τις αποδεδειγμενες ερευνες της συγχρονης κβαντικης φυσικης δεν ολα τα εξωτερικα ερεθισματα που λαμβανουμε και τα μεταφραζουμε μεσω των αισθησεων ειναι μια ΨΕΥΔΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ......αυτο το δικαιολογει πρακτικα αν σκεφτεις το γεγονος οτι ενας ανθρωπος μπορει με το ιδιο γεγονος να στεναχωρηθει, αλλος να αγχωθει και αλλος νατο αγνοησει τελειως........αρα αυτο ειναι μια απολυτα τρανταχτη αποδειξη οτι τα γεγονοτα ειναι ψευτικα.......η σημασια που τους δινουμε τα κανει αληθινα....αυτα ειναι αμορφα και εμεις τους δινουμε αξια και μορφη.........εκει βασιστηκε η θεραπεια μου............δλδ το να αποδεχτω οτι ο αληθινος μου εαυτος δεν ειναι αυτα τα ερεθισματα ή γεγονοτα, δεν ειμαι εγω αυτα.......αυτα απλα συμβαινουν.......εγω ομως μενω σταθερη και απλα τα παρατηρω χωρις να τα αφηνω να με επηρεαζουν.....απλα τα αφηνω να συμβαινουν χωρις να τα κρινω.......ειναι κατι σαν διαλογισμος..με την βοηθεια βιβλιων και αρθρων απο πνευματικους δασκαλους που ακριβως αυτο λενε, κατανοησα οτι ο εχρος αυτος ηταν απλα ενα φαντασμα
αρχισα λοιπον να μου γινεται βιωμα το να στρεφομαι μεσα μου πολυ συχνα, οποτε νομιζα οτι με ενοχλουσε κατι...σκεπτομενη συνεχως οτι ειναι μια φαντασια του νου μου, που εχει στρεσαριστει (φυσικα αν ημουν ηρεμη δεν θα με ενοχλουσαν καθολου)
αυτο εγινε σιγα σιγα βιωμα μου, διοτι δεν το καταφερνει κανεις απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη αλλα με εξασκηση........κατανοησα οτι ο αληθινος μου εαυτος δεν ειναι αυτα, ειναι η εσωτερικη μου ηρεμια μεσα μου, στρεφομαι μεσα μου και βρησκω την ησυχια......
ετσι σιγα σιγα κατερρευσε μεσα μου η ψευδαισθηση των ηχων (αλλα και οτιδηποτε αλλου μπορει να σε ενοχλει)
θα σου στειλω καποια αρθρα να σε βοηθησουν να καταλαβεις οτι ειναι ψευδαισθηση........κανε το πειραμα και μονη σου......
ετσι ουτε τα βουητα με ξαναενοχλησαν ουτε κανενας αλλος ηχος.........γιατι στραφηκα μεσα μου..........
οτι απορια εχεις μου λες

----------


## marouli66

http://www.osho.com/el/meditate/more...enter-of-sound
http://www.osho.com/el/meditate/medi...-%22no-mind%22
http://www.awakengr.com/techni-tis-e...eckhart-tolle/

δες αυτα ειναι μια καλη αρχη..........για οτιδηποτε αλλο με ρωτας

----------


## ioannis2

Ευαίσθητος χαρακτήρας, προηγούμενες τραυματικές εμπειρίες και κάποια εστία ενόχλησης. Αυτα λεω ως αιτία.

Στο στρατό δεν είχα το παραμικρό θέμα με τους θορύβους. Σαν φοιτητής, επειδή καιγόμουν απ τα διαβάσματα και όντως υπήρχαν θόρυβοι από τους δίπλα, προφανώς δυνατότεροι απ ότι στο στρατό και λόγω ευαισθησίας χαρακτήρα, είχα πρόβλημα. Κάποιοι άλλοι στον ίδιο χώρο δεν είχαν πρόβλημα. 
Έτσι η ενόχληση όταν είναι επαναλαμβανόμενη προκαλεί στη ψυχολογία εμμονή, δλδ αναμένω ότι από στιγμη σε στιγμή θα ξαναγίνει φασαρία. Όταν άκουγα κάτι από δίπλα ανέμενα ότι θα ξεκινούσε φασαρία. 

Για να υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει και φωτιά. Παίρνεις ωτοασπίδες, διαμαρτύρεσαι, απαιτείς σεβασμό κοινής ησυχίας, η δε διαμαρτυρία μπορεί να ψυχράνει τις σχέσεις ή αν έχεις την ευχέρεια φεύγεις απο εκεινο το μέρος. Αλλά άμα υπάρχει θόρυβος δεν μπορώ να λέω ότι είναι ψευδαίσθηση, ιδίως όταν είμαι εκ φύσεως ευαίσθητος.

----------


## marouli66

ιωαννη εννοειται οτι το γεγονος οτι εναςν ηχος ειναι ψευτικος οπως λεω, ενα απλο κυμα ενεργειας με βαση την κβαντικη φυσικη, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα σε ενοχλησει και δεν πρεπει να κανεις παρατηρηση.......αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη εισαι και ειναι ευαισθητος (οχι εκ φυσεως αλλα επειδη ετσι μεγαλωσαμε) νομιζεις οτι σε ενοχλει ενω δεν φταιει ο ηχος......γιαυτο εδω ισχυει οτι οταν δεν μπορουμε με τιποτα να αλλαξουμε κατι (ουτε με παρατηρηση) τοτε αλλαζουμε την αντιληψη μας για αυτο,.......
επισης πιστεψε με αν δεν ηταν το θεμα οι ηχοι θα ειχε βρει κατι αλλο να ασχολειται......το ξερεις πολυ καλα......
αρα η λυση που της εδωσα ειναι θεωρω η καλυτερη με εχει βοηθησει πολυ και τα αρθρα που σας εστειλα ειναι πολυ βοηθητικα στο να βρειτε ολοι το κεντρο σας.....εκει ολα ειναι ηρεμα, χωρις ηχους και αρνητικες σκεψεις

----------


## Electrical

Επιστρέφω στο θέμα, νομίζω ότι σίγουρα υπάρχουν προηγούμενες εμπειρίες και σίγουρα εστία ενόχλησης. Ειδικά σε κατοικίες χωρίς ηχομόνωση. Αλλά όταν σκυλιά γαυγίζουν στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα το ξημέρωμα, γείτονες φωνάζουν κόσμο τα μεσάνυχτα, πόρτες κοπανάνε συνεχώς οι αντοχές μειώνονται και τα νεύρα αυξάνονται και σπάνε. Κοιμάμαι με ωτοασπίδες, τα αυτιά μου πονάνε και τελικά ακούω βουητά όλη την ημέρα. Ολοι μου λένε χαλάρωσε αλλά λίγοι είναι αυτοί που μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι συμβαίνει

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση, αυτο που σου ειπε και ο αντρας σου δηλαδη. Οτι καποιοι οντως ειναι καφροι αλλα και εσυ υπερβολικη.

----------


## masha

Νομιζω πρεπει γενικα να βρεις μια διεξοδο.Συμφωνω με τον George απο πανω.Ναι οκ οι φασαριωζηδες γειτονες δεν ειναι οτι πιο ευχαριστω αλλα δεν ειναι πια και η συντελεια του κοσμου.

----------


## Eirini s

Πραγματικά νιώθω σαν να έχω γράψει εγώ αυτό το ποστ.ειμαστε ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση...
Έχω πάθει ψύχωση.κοιμαμαι και ξυπναω με άγχος και ταχυκαρδία είτε ακούω είτε όχι κάποιο θόρυβο.και το χειρότερο είναι ότι έχω ένα μωρό 6 μηνών το οποίο απαιτεί την προσοχή μου ολοκληρωτικά και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να είμαι εντάξει απέναντι του.θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω πως εξελίχθηκε η κατάσταση με εσένα!

----------


## polyxeni

Εδώ και 10 χρόνια περίπου πάσχω από ιδψ δεν αντέχω άλλο!!!

----------


## Jacques Mesrine

ειναι ιδψ ολο αυτο που συζηταμε? η λεγεται αλλιως? ταυτιστηκα με οσα γραψατε,αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω φοραω ακουστικα και ακουω χαλαρωτικη μουσικη γιατι εχω και εγω τις ιδιες εμμονες και βοηθαει,μ ριχνει τους παλμους και ηρεμει το μυαλο,αλλα δν γινεται να εισαι ολη μερα ετσι.πιστευω η αληθεια ειναι καπου στην μεση.και οι ανθρωποι που μενω μαζι ενοχλουνται απο τους θορυβους αλλα οχι στον βαθμο που ενοχλουμαι εγω και νιωθω οτι θελω να κανω κακο εφοσον με τα λογια δεν καταλαβαινουν.

σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω φυτικα φαρμακα μηπως και μετριαστει ολο αυτο.

----------


## ioannis2

> ειναι ιδψ ολο αυτο που συζηταμε? η λεγεται αλλιως? ταυτιστηκα με οσα γραψατε,αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω φοραω ακουστικα και ακουω χαλαρωτικη μουσικη γιατι εχω και εγω τις ιδιες εμμονες και βοηθαει,μ ριχνει τους παλμους και ηρεμει το μυαλο,αλλα δν γινεται να εισαι ολη μερα ετσι.πιστευω η αληθεια ειναι καπου στην μεση.και οι ανθρωποι που μενω μαζι ενοχλουνται απο τους θορυβους αλλα οχι στον βαθμο που ενοχλουμαι εγω και νιωθω οτι θελω να κανω κακο εφοσον με τα λογια δεν καταλαβαινουν.
> 
> σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω φυτικα φαρμακα μηπως και μετριαστει ολο αυτο.


Δεν ειναι ιψδ. Είσαι ευαίσθητος. Δεν μπορείς να τη βγαλεις με ωτοασπίδες και να παραλύσει η ζωή σου λόγω του θορύβου. Ειτε φεύγεις απ εκεί, μετακομίζεις, ειτε πρέπει να τους δειχτεις, να τα βάλεις δηλαδη μαζί τους με παρατήρηση, αστυνομία, φωνες ακομα και ξύλο να πεσει! Αυτες ειναι οι μονες λύσεις που υπάρχουν. Την τρίτη που σημαινει μένω και υπομενω δεν θελω καν να τη σκέφτομαι. Απλα μην τους φοβηθεις, μην αφήσεις να σου μεινει ο φόβος. Να κανεις την υπέρβαση αφου δεν μπορεις να μετακομισεις και να τα βάλεις μαζί τους.

----------


## asperger39

φιλαρακι να τους κανεις παρατήρηση που ενοχλαν κι σε σπαν τα νευρα αυτοι κι δε σεβοντε .

----------

